# Welcome ALL Immigrants! Forget All About OUR Laws!



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Do whatever YOU want to do! The way YOU would have done it, in the Country YOU came from! *

*Did YOU not come to CANADA to ESCAPE this same type of INHUMANE BEHAVIOUR??*

*EDIT:* Pictures Are Now Below. I could do only one "Clean Up" on the Yougest Daughter. Breaks My Heart to even look at these INNOCENT Young Girls.
-------------------------------------------------------

I've been following this "Situation" from Day One. There is Absolutely NO DOUBT in My Mind that this was an* "Honour Killing"* of *Three Helpless DAUGHTERS, Ages 13, 17, and 19 *as well as *His First Wife in their Polygamous Marriage. *

Why? They *"Shamed"* The Family by the way They Lived. Pending Marriage/s OUTSIDE the Family is also a Factor.

Police Wiretaps have recorded *The Father *referring to his Three Daughters as* "Whores"* and more that I don't care to put in print here. They also recorded ENTIRE Episodes of *"BOTH Of Them" Re-Visiting their actions to various indivduals. *

--------------------------------------------------------

*BOTH of our Wonderfull Countries were built by Immigrants!*

They came here and* CONTRIBUTED *to the Well Being of the People and BOTH of Our Countries! They were PLEASED to be* "NEW CITIZENS"! *PROUD to be "North Americans"! Lived by the "Laws" of Their "New Homeland" and were Pleased to do so!

*What the HELL has Happened?*

It seems that SOME New Immigrants believe that *"Carte Blanche"* is a part of Their *"Citizenship Status".*

*This is "IMMIGRATION" gone …I don't know …. "Crazy" ...doesn't seem to begin to describe it!!*

My British Grandfather and Scottish Grandmother would be rolling over in Their Graves if they could see what's happening now!!

No Doubt Yours would be also, even if you went back 3 or 4 Generations.

*Othe Side Of The Coin:* IF You or I went to Live in THEIR Country and perhaps Innocently Violated one of Their LAWS, Written or Not …*What would be the Consequences for US?? *
--------------------------------------------------------

*NOTE: * I have NOT shown all of the Article as the rest of it is basically Repetition of what is below.

14/01/2012 1:20:17 PM

*CBC News*

The Montreal mother at the centre of the Shafia murder trial denied that she killed her daughters, telling the court that her family are "not murderers."

Tooba Yahya made the comments in court after prosecutor Gerard Laarhuis laid out in detail how the Crown believes *Yahya, along with her husband Mohammad Shafia and 21-year-old son Hamed Shafia, killed her three daughters and her husband's other wife. *

The three are charged with four counts of first-degree murder in the June 2009 drowning deaths in the Kingston Mills lock. They have all pleaded not guilty.

"No sir, we are not murderers. We are a very sincere family.? If you were a mother, then you could have known what is a heart of a mother for a child. Don't ever tell me that I killed my children," Yahya said.

Laarhuis alleges the accused drove the victims directly to the locks. *He said somebody left the car running, rolled down the window, put the gearshift in neutral and aimed the wheels of the car.*

Laarhuis said that next someone* reached through the open window and put the car into gear, thinking that on its own power, the vehicle would go into the water.*

"What you did not expect, what was not part of the plan, was that the Nissan would get hung up. There was now an emergency,* now you had bodies in the car hung up on the edge of the canal*," Laarhuis said.

Laarhius said that *Shafia or his son got behind the wheel of their Lexus and, as described by a collision expert, hit the Nissan into the canal, damaging both vehicles and causing the Nissan to spin as it sank.*

The prosecutor has made the suggestion that the three daughters and Amir were dead when their bodies were put in the car then pushed into the water. However, there's been no proof offered to the court of the theory.

A forensic expert who testified said the cause of death was drowning, but he couldn't say whether the four family members drowned in the canal locks or elsewhere.

Yahya has been testifying in the Kingston, Ont., courtroom since Monday about her recollection of the circumstances surrounding the* deaths of her daughters Zainab, 19, Sahar, 17, Geeti, 13, and the first wife in her polygamous marriage, Rona Amir.*

*NOTE:* I should have gotten some pictures of this "Family" and attached them. I'll see what's available and add them by "EDIT" ASAP.

*Thank You: Rick*

*Left: Mohammad Shafia (Father) Right: Tooba Yahya Shafia (Mother) Rear: Hamed Shafia (Son)*










*Geeti Shafia 13 Years Young. Picture was retrieved from Her Cell Phone after the car was brought back up.*


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I know what you mean Rick but people are not the same.
I watch UFC and just the other day a young blond curly hair fighter said nothing that I like better than to beat the ******************** out of a French Canadian, that is because the champion is from Montreal Canada.
I live next to the US Canada border and some US border officers are really nasty to Canadian.
No wonder that we have wars.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

When they come here to escape a Sh-hole, they need to leave it all behind, not bring it with them. We did not have home invasions or all the daily violence before we imported it from a country where human life has no value about 40 yrs ago ;-(


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I welcome anyone to come to the USA and live here as THEIR NEW Homeland *IF THEY DO IT LEGALLY!*

If they come here ILLegally, by definition, they are breaking our laws and should be punished… possibly being returned to where they came from.

If they come here legally, they should respect OUR laws and NOT try to change our country to the way they had it in their old country! If they do not like it here, they can go back to where they came from!

... and, if they can't afford to pay for the transportation to get there, I'll be the first to contribute to help them out!

It's really quite simple…


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

*and, if they can't afford to pay for the transportation to get there, I'll be the first to contribute to help them out!*

Sorry Joe, that's my elbow in your ribs, I want to be first in line! I am so sick of the political correctness worrying about protecting some sleazes rights I could puke.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Rick,
Prime Minister Gillard of Australia has the right idea, adhere to Australia's Laws, Customs, Language, and all things built over the last 200 years, or go back where you came from. You can't transform and mould a country to be the same as you wanted to escape from. I would like to see some of the more moderate immigrants come forward and strengthen in our minds that they are here to enjoy life, not change North America to suit themselves. 
Jack


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Jack:

I saw/heard that speech from her!! Those are pretty well the words She used!! *GOOD FOR HER!!!*

Can we only WISH that OUR Politicians had the Gonads to stand up and do that??

Joe: You got it right! It really is that simple!! *You break OUR Laws YOU WILL Pay the Consequences!!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

That is sick Rick. I've heard stories in the states too of certain cultural segments of society that still wish to live by the same laws and rules they lived with in their foreign countries that they came from. I, for the life of me, just can't understand why anyone would come to a foreign land, only to live the same way as they did before. Why not just stay where they were?
There have been cases right here in the United States where women were punished severely because they dishonored their family when they were raped. In certain cultures, it is dishonorable, to the point of the pinishment being death, to have sex before marriage, the circumstances are of no issue. The women, in essence, were punished for being punished. It was automatically their fault what happened to them, because in these cultures, women are second class citizens anyway. 
The sad part of it is that in some cases I've heard about, these slime hide behind religious freedom. They claim that since it is their religious beliefs, that they have the right to commit a felony in the country that they chose to relocate to. That is CRAP. If one wants to live that way, fine, stay in the land from whence they came and live that way. In this country, we as a people, have some civility and would not accept this kind of nonsense. In my mind, there is no way to justify it. 
As for immigration in general, I'm with Joe Lyddon. This country was founded on immigrants, but do it legally. Come here, learn the language, learn the culture, learn the way of life, enjoy freedom, embrace the country as a whole. It chaps my hide that now we have to "press one for english". I didn't move to Mexico. A lot of them moved here though. Do you think you could move to Mexico and expect for legal documents to have an english translation printed along with the spanish one? I don't think so. Do you think you could go to Mexico and expect most of what illegal immigrants get here in America? I don't think so. 
Something has gone awry with immigration policy in America. I am only a third generation American. My grandfather moved here from France. While it was funny listening to him sometimes with his misunderstanding of certain terminologies, he did speak fluent English. You know why? He learned English because it was one of the requirement for him to legally become an American citizen. Also, he had to take a test about the basic understanding of American laws. 
Anyone want to guess what else he done? He worked his butt off. My grandfather was a shrimp fisherman in south Louisiana until the government started subsidizing vietnamese million dollar shrimp boats in coastal waters and basically startving a lot of ********************************************* out of a living. The government told my Grandfather that they'd help him financially. He knew he'd never paid into (at that time) any system to help him, so he decided he was too proud to accept it. So he moved North looking for work. This is how my family wound up in the Vicksburg, Mississippi area. My Grandfather kept going further north until he found a job at the Vicksburg yard of the Illinois Southern Railroad as a painter. He worked that job for forty years straight. He never took a day off. He retired with a pension and a gold watch. 
Why doI bring all this up about my Grandfather? I bring it up because this is what made immigration so great in America, and I'm sure it isn't much different in Canada. My grandfather came here as a very young man looking for a better life. He embraced the American way of life. He made his own way and made life better for himself and everyone around him. He obeyed American laws and lived his life. Someone asked him once (this is something that sticks out in my mind) what to call him. They were trying to figure out a way to descibe him that he didn't find offensive, ***********************************, cajun, french-american, how did he describe himself? This man made one of the hugest impacts he could have on my life when he stuck his chest out with pirde and exclaimed, "You SOBs can kiss my ass, I'm none of that, I AM AN AMERICAN!"

I wanted to tell everyone one more story about the character of my grandfather, a proud immigrant. It is one of my findest memories of him because it showed the type man he was. 
At Vicksburg, there is a bridge that spans across the Mississippi River that is a little over two miles long. Eventually, my grandfather bought property right across the river in Delta, Lousiana. He kept working in Vicksburg for Illinois Central and would travel across the bridge every day to work in his old Chevrolet truck that he saved up for and bought new. 
Well, one day back in the seventies, snow fell overnight. Here in the south, people don't drive so well on snow and it creates a dangerous situation, especially on bridges, so the Mississippi River Bridge was ******************** down before my Grandfather could get to work. He'd been gone for about thiry minutes when he showed up back at the house. They wouldn't let him drive across the bridge to work, but he was determined that he wasn't going to miss work. So he took his boots off, put bread bags on his feet to insulate them from the wet snow and keep his feet dry. He put his boots back on and he walked across the bridege. From there he hitchikeed the rest of the way to the train yard. He slept three nights in a box car until the bridge was reopened so that he wouldn't have to worry about missing work.
By the way, my Grandfather's gold watch was engraved as a special reward on the inside cover of it. It stated "40 years without a day". What that meant is something real important. In forty years he worked for Illinois Central, he was absent from work exactly zero days. His work schedule was monday through friday from eight until five with an hour for lunch. He never missed one single day of those forty years.
For the family, we also knew the rest of the story. You mention his name to a majority of people in Vicksburg, they don't know him as the guy who painted for the railroad. They know him as the guy who painted about half the houses in Vicksburg in addition to his regular job to put four kids through school.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*WOW William!! * That is a GREAT Story about Your Grandfather!! 40 Years and "0" days Missed!!

I also know YOU well enough to know that in the *Face Of Adversity *you* "Suck It Up!" and DO what needs to be DONE!!* YOU'D make your "Grampa" Proud!

Thanks for the Story!

Best Regards: Rick


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*William:*

Great story! Thank you for sharing!

Every New Immigrant should (*and be ABLE to*) read it!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Joe: * YEP! After I did my last Post I went back and read it again. *GREAT STORY!!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Rick and Joe. I am very proud to be a descendant of such a man. I was raised by two men and a woman, my grandfather, my uncle, and my grandmother. All three of these people were the kind of people who deserve to be remembered always. Ya'll have heard about my Grandfather. Now I must not leave out my Uncle and my grandmother.

My Uncle J.C. was a twenty three year military veteran who saw combat in not one, but two foreign wars. He joined the U.S. Army at the age of sixteen. He was able to do so because it was simply easier to lie about your age back then without getting caught. They later caught the lie and made him pay back two years pay that he wasn't supposed to have rightfully gotten. By that time though, he'd already been in for over ten years. He was one of those guys that spent so much time in the military, that even after he retire (or was forced to retire), he was still a military man. I fondly remember being woke up at the crack of dawn every day with, "OFF YOUR ASS AND ON YOUR FEET!" 
My favorite story about him was how he wound up making a career in the military. Of course, this happened before I was born, but I know it like I was there because I've had so many different family members tell it to me. 
He joined at sixteen because he wasn't doing very well in school and there just wasn't many job opportunities during those days. Besides, in our family, it was just something men done to go and put their time in for their country. So he joined up and did four years, finishing his first stint at twenty. He came home, and in those days he didn't drink, smoke, or go anywhere really, so he had saved every dime of his money for those four years. His first day home, he went and bought a brand new Chrysler. He was proud of that car. On his third day home, after not finding a job and realizing he liked the set routine of military life he gave his mother the keys to that Chrysler, and went and signed on for four more years.
He wound up doing twenty years in the Army. For some arbitrary rules, he had to go take a physical, which he failed. Because of his age, time in, and so forth, they recommended retirement. He took it. He came home and stayed for about six month. He worked out and ran five miles a day every day during that time. Noone knew what was up until the day he came home, packed his bags, and went on to pass the physical and with his record, was able to join the U.S. Navy. 
He spent three years in the Navy. He once told me he would have proudly one day died at sea somewhere if a heart attack had not forced him into permenent retirement from the military. I tell his tombstone now on a regular basis that he had a more important job to do, raise my brother, sister, and I. 
Family members now tell me that they see so much of my Uncle's mannerisms in me. I guess it's because I hung on every word the man ever said. I was once asked what was the most important thing my Uncle ever taught me, seeing as how he taught me to fish, hunt, survival skills, how to use a hammer, saw, and so much more. I had to give it some thought. The most important lesson he taught me was what a real man is. He was the man in my life that taught me that a real man knows about such things as duty, honor, respect, and most importantly, compassion.

My Grandmother was such a woman that when she died in 2000, an entire main street in Vicksburg was blocked off to handle all the cars for the people attending her funeral. She was a strong woman who at one time or another had fed, clothed, or spanked children's butts, of at least two thirds of the town. And my favorite memory of her?
There are too many to choose from and this post has gotten kind of long anyway in order to make a point that I'm trying to make. Let's just say that she held me when I needed it, and whipped my butt good enough that I never forgot it when I needed that too.

Now to my point. 
Notice something strange?
My Grandfather, Uncle, and Grandmother I credit with raising me. Something's missing. Yes, I know the story of failed parents as well as evident by lack of much to tell you about my father and mother. The three great people who raised me did what they did when they didn't have to do it. Then there's the story of my parents. That's a long and depressing one we won't get into. The point is how much things have changed over the years of my life, and I'm not even that old. 
I understand these countries woundn't exist if it weren't for immigration. However, a lot of immigrants today aren't what they were back then. Too often it seems that some immigrants aren't looking for a better life. They're looking to change their new homelands to be more like from where they came. The saddest part about it is how some people think this is acceptable.
I still have too much of my ancestors in me who came here and were proud of this country. Yes, we welcome immigrants. We will help the helpless. We will feed the hungry. We will do what needs to be done. However, people like the ones Rick posted about need none of this. They need something else my Grandfather, Uncle, and Grandmother taught me about. They need a boot in their ass in the direction from where they came. Our countries are our home. So therefore they need to be run like our houses. If you can't live by the house rules, don't let the door hit your ass on the way out!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Another Block Buster Winner from William!! Thank YOU My Man!!

This is ONE of the Best Parts…* "They need something else my Grandfather, Uncle, and Grandmother taught me about. They need a boot in their ass in the direction from where they came. Our countries are our home. So therefore they need to be run like our houses. If you can't live by the house rules, don't let the door hit your ass on the way out!"*

William. I just gotta ask…Do you have "Voice Recognition" (i.e. Speak & It Types) on your Computer??

Golly Gee! It would take me 12 Hours, 22 Minutes and 31.5 Seconds to Type all that!! ...LOL…

BUT! Don't Stop!! Why? * HARDSHIP+EXPERIENCE+KEEP ON KEEPING ON = LEARNING+WISDOM= Exceptionally Strong, Compassionate Character!! That's YOU My Friend and it's an Honour To Know You!!*

Best Regards: Rick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I wish I had something like which you describe Rick. Maybe if I did I wouldn't misspell so much. 
No, I type. The more I type, the better I get.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't know if I ever told you Rick, I have been to Canada. 
I was up in Maine. A certain family member that had married into the family is from Maine. We flew up there to visit some of his family. They had talked for weeks to talk me into that trip. The only way they got me to agree to it was if they bought me a return ticket that I coul use whenever I wanted. In other words, if I couldn't handle the weather, my butt was on the next thing flying back to Atlanta. 
Well it just so happens that by the time we got up there a bad winter storm had came through and the temperature was like twenty below. That was too cold for this southern boy. They kept telling me, "but it's a different kind of cold than what you're used to. Give it time". I wasn't hearing it. All I knew was that I had two pairs of jeans on, three pairs of socks, a heavy coat, a winter cap on top of a winter cap, and my nuts were still about to freeze off!
So after less than a day I wussied out and decided that the great north was NOT for me. I was going HOME (lived about fifteen minutes from Atlanta at the time). So after dinner, I went down to the airport to find out that it would be the next day before another flight was heading south that wasn't going to have a layover in every rinky dink airport along the east coast. So I waited out that night.
The next morning, we had some time. I talked them into carrying me to Canada. We went about two miles across the border and I had them turn around. Noone understood it. I told them I just wanted to say I'd been to Canada. Now get me back below the Mason-Dixon line. 
That is some beautiful country up that way, in pictures. 
I'm sorry buddy, but I enjoy the south, where I can go fishing in the winter if I want, WITHOUT A SAW.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

I really enjoyed reading your posts William, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

William:

We don't use saws to get through the Ice! We get down on our Hands and Knees and just CHOMP our way through!! .....well …if My Tongue gets to Heated Up…. then I just FIST my way through!

PS: a1Jim doesn't appear to like Bolding and Capital Letters. Of course he had to say that right below Yours and My Comments on that WIMPY "i did not get any response from my last Post" thing.

So I answered Him! Only time I can. He's got me Blocked! Why? I have no idea. Let me get his exact words. Be right back…

*------------------------------------------------------------*

*a1Jim*

*home | projects | blog*

*46293 posts in 1255 days*

(That's *37 Posts per day*! A While back he wasn't able to Pay for *"Something", * so everybody "Chipped In" Maybe he's falling behind in hs Work???)

*#14 posted 2 hours ago*

*"I find some of these post are almost impossible to read with a mix of capitols and bold lettering ,am I the only one that has a problem reading that kind of post?"*

-Learn Woodworking with W James Brokenbourgh Custom furniture maker http://artisticwoodstudio.com------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I understand that the capital letter are for emphasis (I do it too) and the bold is either to distinguish someone elses words from your own (I do that to along with itallics, I wonder if that's offensive) or to express *GREATER EMPHASIS* (hell, I do that as well).

I bet what I'm fixing to do will confuse some too.

*BREAK FROM RICK*

Thanks Hawkdriver.

*OK! BACK TO RICK*

*I know what you mean Rick, but what do I know? I'm not another brick wall.*

*(wink,wink)*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

And about the ice, why not use dynomite?

You hear the one about the guy who took his bird dog fishing?

This guy had just bought a brand new Jeep Liberty. Man was he proud of it. So he loaded up all his stuff to go fishing. You know, the normal stuff one would use for ice fishing, fishing rods, tackle box, extra coffee, bird dog, dynomite. 
Anyway, the ice was thick enough, so he drove out onto the ice, walked a good ways from his Jeep and started setting up to fish. He had just lit the dynomite, planning on blowing large enough hole to catch the biggest fish in the lake when his buddy came running up screaming something about he was going to crack the ice and make the Jeep go in.
In a split second decision, the guy chunked that dynomite just as far as he could from the opposite direction of the Jeep. Being as he was scared to death, he ran towards the Jeep and dove under it. 
Oh crap! Where was his bird dog.
Well, what the guy didn't take into account was that he had spent the entirety of the previous weekend teaching his old bird dog to fetch.
Yep!
The dog was doing just what he taught him. He was fetching the "stick".
The man made it out alive with only minor scratches, abrasions, and one broken arm.
Of course he had a hard time explaining to the insurance company why his brand new Jeep Liberty was at the bottom of the lake and he sure misses his bird dog.
On the bright side, he learned why dynomite and ice fishing don't mix too well.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

We have to suffer the same trype here in the UK.

Austraila had the right idea. They sent warship out to intercept boat loads of economic immigrants from entering their coastal waters threatening to blow the ship from under them if they tried to enter.

The immigrants began to hold their offspring over the side of the ship threatening to drop them if they were not granted entry.

The Australians stood firm, the ships returned to wherever they came from - Everyone has respect for Austraila, so what's the problem with enforcing our own laws. If you don't like them don't come.

We on the other hand, would have shown the hand of kindness, admitted entry then spend the duration of their lives paying for them. We must have the word "MUG" written all over our faces.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Blueking, I applaud the Austrailians for that. Of course, I'm sure there are plenty who thought they were wrong, but what's wrong with sticking up for the laws of your own land and saying to hell with everyone else? This is a good example of it. If I understand it correctly, they held their own children overboard, threatening their lives, if they were not granted to have their way no matter what. Why would any country want someone entering there with that kind of sick mentality?
Too many countries these days, American included, have the attitude that we are forced to help everyone no matter what the situation is. No we don't! Something I was taught years ago is, don't come to the table with dirty hands. This means before trying to enter into ANY situation, you make sure you are clean, or "in the right". This apply to a lot of what is happening in the States today. How can you think an immigrant is going to be a law abiding citizen if they can even try to follow the low to get here legally. People throw up excuses about how hard it is. That's bullhockey. Immigrants from all over the world have been coming here for generations, and it wasn't any easier on them; harder actually.
One trait I see going on these days that applies to this subject, is what I (and others) call political correctness. I, for one, am sick and freaking tired of political correctness. I guess this is one of my Uncle's traits coming out in me. What the hell is wrong with calling a skunk a skunk? Too many people these days though, in fear of hurting the skunk's precious feelings, would call the skunk a cat with a stripe. NO! It's a $%#&$# SKUNK! Call it what it is!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

The use of *Bold* and *italic* text doesn't bother me very much. *what bothers me is* text running on & on without any paragraphs or 'returns' anywhere. it makes so much harder to read that way. because my eyes are just getting older & older & I find it hard to keep going back and forth so much without a break in the action. if there is a new paragragh once in awhile, I can go to the sand box and come back to find where I left off much faster than when it's run all together. I'm trying to give y'all an example of the type of thing I'm trying to describe. it just seems to take a lot more effort to read the rambling rambling & rambling posts that don't come up for air. it's like working on a project and never taking a break. one should take a break once in awhile or it can catch up to you. also, I find it hard to try to decipher the intended use of "your" many times I cant tell if your talking about your project or mine… it would be much easier if we could remember simple English just a little bit because if you're always using the word for your, you're confusing the issue to alot of us who just don't know what you're talking about… your project or mine. so, please, just put in the apostrophe 're' once in awhile to spell the correct usage of the word… it would sure help a lot.

I hope I described how I think about it. LOL

*The above would have much easier to read if it had been typed like:*

The use of *Bold* and *italic* text doesn't bother me very much.

*what bothers me is* text running on & on without any paragraphs or 'returns' anywhere. 
It makes it so much harder to read that way. because my eyes are just getting older & older & I find it hard to keep going back and forth so much without a break in the action. If there is a new paragragh once in awhile, I can go to the sand box and come back to find where I left off much faster than when it's run all together.

I'm trying to give y'all an example of the type of thing I'm trying to describe. It just seems to take a lot more effort to read the rambling rambling & rambling posts that don't come up for air. It's like working on a project and never taking a break. one should take a break once in awhile or it can catch up to you.

Also, I find it hard to try to decipher the intended use of "your". Many times I cant tell if your talking about your project or mine… It would be much easier if we could remember simple English just a little bit because if you're always using the word for your, you're confusing the issue to alot of us who just don't know what you're talking about… your project or mine. so, please, just put in the apostrophe 're' once in awhile to spell the correct usage of the word… it would sure help a lot.

*LOL*

OK, off my soap box…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Such a sad case. 
The father is Afghan, A product of his environment.
Afghanistan must be one the most ********************ed up places in the world.
So he and other immigrants go around the world and want to live the same way they always did, but with better clothes and a flatscreen tv.
Tell any of them they are not allowed to kill their offspring, beat or burn their wives to death, in the name of honour, and you are impinging upon their 'human rights'.
There's no quick fix for this one. It will take another couple of generations for this barbarous mentality to die out.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Thanks for your Comments ALL! *

*bluekingfisher:* Totally agree with Australias stand also!! ..."We on the other hand, would have shown the hand of kindness, admitted entry then spend the duration of their lives paying for them. We must have the word "MUG" written all over our faces." * I'm of British Heritage …YEA!!! *...LOL… but your sentence could have been written by Me also, as a Canadian.

Our Immigration "Intake" is TOTALLY out of control!! Let alone what happens once they become "Residents*"....PATHETIC!!! *

*renners:* With all due Respect, I agree with most of what you've said. However Their "Religous" OR "Human Rights" and "Mentality" Should NOT and indeed DOES NOT Supersede the "LAWS" of the Country thay have come to.

YES!! It is an Uphill battle to try and get "Them" to Understand that, and LIVE by OUR LAWS. I believe that is one of the reasons that this Case has received such a Large Amount of Public Exposure.

I have continued to follow this Case since I Posted this. I'm now seeing (RELIABLE) News Sources that have "Clicked In" on the fact that this Guy has a History of Related Events that point to the Fact that He's a Nut Case or Psychotic.

If you remove the "Immigrant" and "Religous" Aspects. It Fits, to an extent, but doesn't explain the Involment of His Wife and Son!!

SO! We're Right Back to Your Synopsis!! ...... I guess the "Final Verdict" will tell all, MAYBE!!

*What I FEAR is that Canadian Law (Based On British Law) is NOT Noted for being "Heavy Handed". If these THREE do not ROT in a Cell somewhere for the rest of their Natural Lives …I'm gonna' be One Upset Dude!! *

Other cases similar to this have ended up with the CRIMINALS being handed a 15 maybe 25 Year Sentence!! They aslo never serve the Full Time!!

All I can see in MY Minds Eye is those *Three Young, Innocent Girls who are no longer able to Live The Lives they should have been Allowed to Pursue. * MY Heart Bleeds For Them.

Yes! As you've said this is *"Such a sad case"* in more way than one. Thanks for your Input. It IS appreciated!!

*Regards To All …and CHEERS!! to the Brit!! ...LOL*

Rick

*PS: Joe! * You can come on any of my Posts any time you please! You also* Damn Well Better bring your Soapbox with you Sir!! *

Your Comments above make TOTAL Sense! I'm of a Like Mind and Agree with Everything you've said!! That's a *"GOOD THING!! So Do MORE!! (please…LOL.) *


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you Joe!

You sir, have made me change my writing style on Lumberjerks.

I learned to write the old way. We seperated thoughts into paragraphs. We started those paragraphs with an indentation that noted a new paragraph. I still have that habit. I actually put a five space indentation at the start of all my paragraphs. However, when I hit the post reply button, alas, everything is in a straight line along the left side.

Now, after reading your post, I realize that, since I can't do anything about the lack of indentation, I can put a space in between each paragraph, or thought, to make it easier for others to read, since I do get longwinded at times. Thank you for pointing it out.

I will not stop using itallics, and bold lettering though. It has became too much of a habit. Also, I think they are supposed to be used. That is why we have those little buttons above the comment boxes, to make it easier to use (in order) bold letter, ittalics, links, and to insert images. If I seen a problem with that practice, I may change that to, but I do not.

Again Joe, thank you. I appreciate it when someone brings a problem that I am guilty of to my attention without being an ass about it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*@Rick* Thank you very much.

*@William * Hey, you're welcome… Y'know… multiple spaces will be truncated to just 1 space… So, trying to space things out, does no good at all… That's why I use the *three dots & a space!* LOL

And, if you want to space down a few lines, they too will be truncated to just one line…

That's what I insert a DOT (.) every other line… to fake it out… LOL

.

.

.
See? Without the dots, there would have been only one line.

I don't profess to be perfect on writing, etc. I make my share of mistakes…

Thank you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm always learning Joe.

I still am more used to writing with an ink pen where the words stay put where I write them at.

.

.

.

Now if I could just learn how to get spell check to work for Lumberjocks so I won't mispell so much.

See what I done with the dots there?
Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Down load Google toolbar. It has a spell checker that will work on LJ. I still scramble 10-15% of my words 7 years after taking myself off Topamax (Damn idiot malpracticing Drug Pusher ;-(( ) It gets most of them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you TopSurvivior. I'll check into it as soon as I can.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*HEY!!!! You guys are W A Y OFF TOPIC!!! *

*So! Do me a BIG Favour!! KEEP ON DOIN' IT!!!! *

This Post has turned into a *GREAT Conversation *between a Bunch Of *Great LJ'ers!!*

What more could WE ask??? *I'll watch the "Topic" and if anything new happens. I'll Post it. *

You Guys just keep on UUHHHMMMM Blab …...No… Talking away!!

This is something like the *"ATF" Alcohol! Tobacco! and Firearms! "Who's bringin" the Chips?"*

Thanks Guys: Rick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Off topic. I never go off topic. I am always well aware of what the conversation is about and stick to it.

Uuuuuuuuuuuum????

What were we talking about ?

SuperD told me once I had a mind like a still trap, it's rusted shut.

.

.

Seriously, let's talk about memory. I had to answer some questions a few weeks ago and everytime the nurse would ask a question, I'd look at my wife. The nurse finally put her ink pen down and ask, "Sir, is your memory really so bad that you can't remember your birthday and age?"

Hell, I quit keeping up with my age years ago. Everything from 21 till the birth of my kids is a blur anyway. Why do I care how old I am?

I had to explain to the lady that my memory is fine. It's what I remember that becomes the problem. Upon further questioning, I explained that I had no idea what my birthday or age is, but that I could rattle off most GM and Ford engine specs to her. I could go in great detail about 99% of my wood working projects for her. I could also tell her she had switched which leg she crossed four times since she started asking questions.

She wanted to know how or why I knew how many times she had moved her legs.

Further explanation to this lady. Christ!

She looked shocked when I revealed that I was getting senile, but that I was still a male, and I knew how many times those legs had recrossed because I also knew she wasn't wearing any panties.

Good thing I got a good natured wife who I thought was going to fall in the floor trying to keep from laughing.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick et al; You know that this conversation would be redundant if our laws were enforced. Laws are made and they should be enforced.
We cannot just cherry pick laws to obey and those to ignore. Maybe we should follow the example and all stop paying income taxes? Do you recon that would fly?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I liked Newt Gingerich's response to Immigration on the SC Debate.

I like the way he Thinks!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*William:* "Good thing I got a good natured wife who I thought was going to fall in the floor trying to keep from laughing."

YEP!!! Good Thing For Sure! Wonder why She wasn't wearing any Panties?? Part of the Treatment maybe? Your "Powers Of Observation"?? Maybe she's just Kinky!! HEE HAWWWW!!!

*Roger:* Welcome back Buddy!! Hope you're feeling better!! I Cherry Pick all the time!* EXCEPT TAXES!! *That's a Federal Offence! They'll nail your Gluteus Maximus to a Tree Real Quick!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Alright Rick…....and all the rest of you night owls…time to get this topic back on track…..!!!!!!
My daughter and son-n-law are both school teachers in Texas…you should hear some of the things they tell
us about all the immigrants and illigial aliens that htey have to teach…..they come to this country and get everything furnished to them* FREE*>... they get all their school supplies, books, clothing…all free…and not one of them can speak a lick of English…..They have Mexicans, Samolies, Indians (not the red kind either), Africans, and on and on….and they have to try and teach these kids?? Impossible…!!! They have a couple of interperters that speak Mexican, but that's it…..and the kids don't understand a lick of English, so it's mostly handsigns and jesters…..

They come to school everyday, or supposed to, and get a free breakfast, and a free lunch, and if they need to go to the toilet, my daughter has to* ESCORT *them there and back*.....how stupid is that?



??

Click to expand...

*


> My daughter told me one time about this Mexican kid that was mean, rowdy, and wouldn't behave, or even do his homework assignments, and was disruptive in class, and wouldn't mind her….so she was failing him, and the mother and father both came to school and was accusing her of being a racist….she had to use the interperter, cause neither one of them idots could speak a lick of English either…..but that she was "picking on hteir sweet son"........now how stupid is that


?? 
You know it just pisses you off to think that we're having to pay these people's way in this country….I say send them back to where they come from, and be done with it….this pussyfooting around ain't cutting it…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I put this forth for your consideration.

*Democrats* are enticed by the potential supply of new voters, if the current 8 - 20 million get citizenship. They're overwhelmingly left-leaning.

*Republicans* like the seemingly endless supply of cheap labor, for which they pay well-below-market wages, no Social Security, no Work Comp, etc.

*Every presidential administration* gets a boost to Gross Domestic Product FROM the seemingly endless supply of cheap labor.

My point ? This one-like many others-isn't a particularly partisan issue, and-at an Executive and Legislative level-there's really NOT a lot of political will to change things from the way they are.

My $0.02….


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Neil:

"*at an Executive and Legislative level-there's really NOT a lot of political will to change things from the way they are."*

I do believe "That Nail" just got Hit On The Head!!! Spot On Sir!!!

Thanks for Posting. Next time you can bring $0.05….. LOL..

*Rick D: * I know exactly what you mean! Had a Cousin that worked for Immigration. She "Helped" look after these "Poor People". They got EVERYTHING FREE ….. i.e. Our Money! She couldn't handle it. Quit after 6 Months.

When I had to put My Mother in an Old Age Home. She had to Sign Over ALL of Her Pension Income (3 Of Them), Old Age Security, etc. She was BORN Here, Worked ALL of Her Life Here, Paid Income Tax, Union Dues, Whatever.

I wanted Her in a Private Room so on top of all that I paid $350/Month to do so for 2.5 Years.

"Person" next to her, Private Room, here* 6 Months from Pakistan*, brought over by Her Son. He was "Broke" i.e. HID all of his Assetts. Mother "Qualified".* She gets the Private Room for "$0" Dollars!!*

Did I raise a Stink? You Bet!! TOTALLY Useless Effort on My Part.* "Immigratino Act" says *....BLAH BLAH BLAH???


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Boy, that totally sucks*....these damn people come over here, demand everything for free, and we wind up paying for their living here…..

Makes you mad if you think about it…what if we went to their country and tried that? We'd be booted out of there in a minute….but then again, I wouldn't want to live in any other country than my own…not even visit…you go there and demand all this crap they do, and you'd probably end up in jail for being an foreigner in a foreign land…..I think I'll stay right here….We need these people out of here..they are gonna bleed this country dry with all the* *FREEBIES they get*, *and guess who pays for it?


> ?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Neil,*
Thank you for your two sense. It is much appreciated. However, I don't think anyone on this topic discussion thinks this is partisanship. I know I don't. This is why I stick around on threads such as this one and not others. We're just a few Lumberjocks talking in the non shop talk area. I, for one, am not getting into the left versus right argument, simply because the argument doesn't make sense. They're all to blame. 
Anyone who thinks that this is a left versus right issue, please go back and read Neil's post about ten times, because he is absolutely, 100%, spot on.

*Rick Dennington,*
The example you give, is exactly the root of the problem as I've said it several times. We have a problem here in America (as in some other countries like Canada) where we have taken our politically correct stance of always being the helper and provider to a gross extreme. There's nothing wrong with helping people. In America's case though, for example, at what cost? How can anyone justifiy helping everyone from around the world when our own country is broke and our own LEGAL citizens are in the poor house.
It is a sad state of affairs when the legal tax payers of a country get lesser benefits and rights than someone who has nothing but allegiance to a different country.

*Rick,* Rick, Rick, just Rick,
This is why I have started watching all your posts and joining threads that I can tribute to. I enjoy this. It has more of a fireside chat feel to it. If I'd been so far off topic in some other people's threads, I'd be publicly admonished at the very least, or cussed out through a PM at the worst. 
And I have no idea why she was wearing no panties, or why she was wearing such a short skirt. I do know that even if I had known my age or birthday I couldn't have remembered it with my mind preoccupied with a view like THAT.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Now to post on one topic instead of three, I started a new response instead of confusing myself and others in my first response, to the original response…......oh nevermind, here goes.

Neil does make a valid point that need to be remembered. Some people want to suggest that it's the left or right political parties that are the cause of our immigration nightmare. It is not. It is the government as a whole that has benefited for years from illegal immigration, and since their kids go to better schools, and they work jobs where they don't have to deal with it, they could care less if anything is done about the problem. All they do care about is addressing it with talking points and soundbites in a runup to the next election cycle.

The problems have been slipped in on us slowly over years and years that some people thing it's just normal and have no desire to protest against it. There was a time, despite what some people say, that it was sort of an unwritten rule that english was the language of choice in this country. Now that is not to say that a hundred percent of people knew it fluently. The ones who didn't though, their kids knew it and helped them in translation to function in society. I knew a couple of families when I was a kid who had non-english speaking parents. They didn't think that all documents though had to be in print in their native language. They had their kids translate for them, or they learned enough english to get by.

I think one of my biggest pet peaves when I call anywhere is, "press one for english". Why in the hell should I have to press anything to hear the recording (which I hate recordings, but that's a different topic) in the language of the country in which I live? My Grandfather and relatives didn't press anything for french. They learned enough of the english language that they could get by. I also remember times when my grandfather didn't understand a contract, he'd bring it home for my grandmother (who spoke perfect english, she grew up in Tennessee) to read before he'd sign anything. He didn't expect the person handing him the contract to interpret it. Actually, doing so would have been foolish on his part. They could have had him signing anything.

The language thing, I know, seems petty. Stop and think about where it all starts though. Legal documents and telephone recordings are bad enough. Why is there a teacher though in an American school having to worry about and take time out of her busy day to handle interpretation problems? The first thing those kids should do is be put into all day english classes to learn the language if they plan on staying in America. That's the problem though. A lot of them have no plans nonewhatsoever to learn the language. Why should they? Everything from legal documents, to phone recordings, to their school work, is translated to a language that they choose to keep using.

It goes further. I roofed houses when I was a very young man. Times were tight and I started up my own crew to make a living in Atlanta, where the cost of living was ridiculous. Well, I hired Americans from Mexico. I phrase it like that because I never knowingly hired illegals. I wanted to see papers before I'd hire them. It was impossible to work construction in Atlanta at the time without working around Mexicans, but I was not going to be part of the problem by hiring illegals. Well the first rule of mine was that you spoke English on my jobsites. This is because if any of us were on a roof, with our lives in each other's hands, then by God, I wanted everyone to understand each other.
I hired this one guy who spoke perfect English when I hired him. A week later, him and a buddy of his started constantly speaking in spanish all day on the roof. It was brought to my attention and when I asked him about it, he played like he didn't speak english. When I seen he was refusing to speak english, even to me his boss, I fired him. Boy, he spoke english when he called me a no-good SOB. Next thing I know, I'm being hauled into court for discrimination. 
I explained to the judge the situation and that it was not discrimination. It was simply a safety matter. I went further and said that I didn't care what language they spoke when not on the job site, but that when on a roof, it was imperitive that everyone could understand everyone else. 
I was slapped with a hefty fine that pretty much drove me out of the roofing business. As an added kick in the pants, the judge told me that if I wanted to do contract work in the Atlanta area that maybe I should consider taking some spanish classes.

To this day, that left a sore taste in my mouth. For a long time I would hear people in public places jibbering on in some foreign language. I would walk up to them and try to strike up a conversation. I would keep right on speaking in english the whole time I talked to them. I made them (the ones who tried) try to understand me, not the other way around. I was trying to make a point that, as an American, I could be friendly, but that everyone would not learn their language. Most of the time, the other people would eventually just walk away from me with this bewildered look in their eye, almost like they were thinking how dare that guy try and talk to us in english. He should learn our language. 
I no longer do that by the way. I had to halt this practice after I was warned on two different occasions that if I didn't leave people alone that I would be hauled in for harrassment. I think that's a load of crap when a man can't walk up to someone and be friendly without being threatened with criminal charges for doing so in english. They weren't threatened for talking to me in spanish (or other languages).

To end this post, I wanted to make one point about recent political BS about immigration that chaps my

```
$$. A lot of people think certain politicians are right that certain illegal immigrants who have lived in this country for 20-25 years and have families here, that we should feel sorry for them and coddle them through steps to allow them to stay here. I say this is hogwash. What damn part of illegal doesn't our government understand? If this argument made a lick of sense, then if I broke the law for 20-25 years, the government should coddle me through getting back on the right track. Hell no, they'd throw my butt in jail. <br />So then some don't understand the animosity towards illegals. It's not racism as some people say it is. It is simply put, some of us are sick and tired of the political correct crap that has become the norm when illegals can live above the law and acceptable behaviors in OUR coutry while we legal citizens are constantly kicked in the
```
$$ and beaten down while following the law like they should be. Before anyone call foul on this matter, or talk about fairness, they need to get us on the same playing field. If we were all on the same playing field, then illegals would be deported immediately, and legal immigrants would have to follow the letter of the law. It is simple as that.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

William,

Very good summation of the post above….I think you about covered it all with that one, bud….

I agree with all that you said..If we don't start getting these people out of this country, we won't have a country to call our own…But alas, I'm afraid it's gone too far, and probably too late…We're already so far in debt now footing the bill for these immigrients, and they do nothing to deserve it….When I hear things like my daughter tells us, I want to tell her to quit, and find another job, but I know they won't, cause they love teaching so much….I'm glad I don't have to get out and be around where they are..Where I live (so far), we don't have them here….yet, but their coming sooner or later….

The Why Question: "Why is Bra singular and panties plural"...? I read that somewhere, and you're story made me think of it…..why wouldn't it just be panty, since it's only one…? Things to ponder…..I do…!!!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Why is Bra singular and panties plural

*Technical Answer*

I you asked a man with french heritage this question. Since it's derived from french wording, I can answer that.

The word bra came from the french word "brassiere" (singular). So, when it was shortened, it stayed singlular.

The words panties is a derivative of the word pants, which is also from a french words, "pantaloons" (plural). So, it stayed plural.

Once it was asked that since the french used the words brassiere and brassieres, what difference would it have made if it was shortened to "bras". Well the answer to that is that in french, the words bras is shortened to roughly mean arms. So, it was left in a singular form when it was shortened to bra.

.

*Witty Answer*

We all know that opposites attract so bra is singular because it covers something plural and panties are plural because it covers something singular.

*My Favorite Answer*

When a *man* was naming these two items, he brough in a woman to disrobe for inspiration to come up with names for them.

When she was removing the bra, the *man* had his head about him and named it a singular name because even though it hold plural things, it is still a singular item.

By the time the woman started removing her panties, the *man* was so giddy that he really didn't give a damn anymore and it was left at panties.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Rick And William:*

I Posted that Panties thing a while back on


> ?


's Post. They're known as *"Seinfeldisms". *Why.. is beyond my understanding. Which, for ME… is *NOT a long way to Travel.*










I have a List somewhere of about 20/30 of them. i.e.* (From Memory) Where was I? Oh Yeah.*

"If the Funeral Procession is at Night, do they drive with their Lights Off?"

"When it Rains, why don't Sheep Shrink?"

"If a Parsley Farmer goes Broke, can you Garnish His Wages?"

"When Sign Painters go on Strike is there Any Wording on their Signs?"

"Can Fat People Go Skinny Dipping?"

"Why isn't there a Mouse Flavored Cat Food?"

"If a Book About Failures Doesn't Sell, Is It a Success?"

*My Favourite!! * "If Someone with a Multiple Personality Disorder threatens to Committ Suicide, Do The Police Consider It To Be a Hostage Situation?"

*This *has always Puzzled me ….... Why do we refer to "Pants" as a "Pair Of Pants"? A "Pair Of Shoes" makes sense. There are 2 of them, that make a "Pair". If anything "Pants" are a "Pair Of Legs" joined at the (Pardon The Expressioin) CROTCH! That serves to Hold a Pair of …..Well …You Know …...The Family Jewels!

As *George Carlin* once said …."It's this kind of Thinking that kept me out of all the Good Schools!" Loved That Guy!!!

*Then you have these* ....Whatever they're called??

"It is fondness for notes of exchange that constitute the tuberous structure of all satanically inspired principles."

*TRANSLATION:* "Money Is The Root Of All Evil." (Which is a LIE!!)

AND ….... I'll leave you with an *"OLD" Quotation*. "You burn the Midnight Oil until 9:00 P.M." "You Back Goes Out More Than You Do." "Everything Hurts and when it Doesn't Hurt, It Won't Work."

*Gotta Go.* Trying to come up with a Good Bumper Sticker for the New CTS.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

"Money Is The Root Of All Evil." (Which is a LIE!!)......

"The *LACK* of Money Is The Root Of All Evil"


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Our US political correctness should be the stance taken in Australia. Immigrants should be legal or made to return to their old country with an application for citizenship to do it the legal way. Many of them would probably be accepted…..but they have to obey our laws and learn English so we don't have to make signs in a foreign language in the USA.

An illegal person is committing a crime if they are on the Arizona border of if they get all the way to New York City. Our police forces should be empowered to arrest illegals anywhere in the USA as committing a crime of illegal entry.

I just don't understand our law makers or supreme court at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Jim, Its cheap labor and union busting agenda.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

"If the Funeral Procession is at Night, do they drive with their Lights Off?"
Yes. Headlights might scare zombies. We don't believe in zombies, but if we're having a funeral at night, we sho nuff aint taking no chances either.

"When it Rains, why don't Sheep Shrink?"
If it's a cold rain, they do. Don't believe me? Next time you see a sheep in a cold winter rain, just run out and look between *his* hind legs. Nevermind. Don't do that. We don't want you to get too excited.

"If a Parsley Farmer goes Broke, can you Garnish His Wages?"
Sure you can. All you do is go eat a steak in front of him. Let him know that you can eat it without the garnishment, but it aint too fun eating the garnishment without the steak.

"When Sign Painters go on Strike is there Any Wording on their Signs?"
Only if they paid a different painter to paint it. How can a sign painter paint the sign if he's on strike from painting signs?

"Can Fat People Go Skinny Dipping?"
No they can't. Haven't you ever noticed fat people leave their shirt on when they do any kind of swimming? I never could understand that. You're getting in water. You're going to get wet. It doesn't matter how baggy the shirt was to begin with. When it gets wet, we can all still see just how fat you really are.

"Why isn't there a Mouse Flavored Cat Food?"
Ok, you got me on that one. I couldn't come up with a [email protected]$$ answer for this one.

"If a Book About Failures Doesn't Sell, Is It a Success?"
No, it's a double failure. It's a failure about failure.
So if we look at it in a mathematical format, two negatives make a positive, so *YES*, it's a success.

.

.

.

I've always enjoyed things such as this, called oxymorons.

And the biggest oxymoron in histroy?
MILITARY INTELLIGENCE

.

.

.

Aaaaaaand,
My favorite Carlin routine of all time, STUFF:

Actually this is just a place for my stuff, ya know? That's all, a little place for my stuff. That's all I want, that's all you need in life, is a little place for your stuff, ya know? I can see it on your table, everybody's got a little place for their stuff. This is my stuff, that's your stuff, that'll be his stuff over there. That's all you need in life, a little place for your stuff. That's all your house is: a place to keep your stuff. If you didn't have so much stuff, you wouldn't need a house. You could just walk around all the time.

A house is just a pile of stuff with a cover on it. You can see that when you're taking off in an airplane. You look down, you see everybody's got a little pile of stuff. All the little piles of stuff. And when you leave your house, you gotta lock it up. Wouldn't want somebody to come by and take some of your stuff. They always take the good stuff. They never bother with that crap you're saving. All they want is the shiny stuff. That's what your house is, a place to keep your stuff while you go out and get…more stuff!

Sometimes you gotta move, gotta get a bigger house. Why? No room for your stuff anymore. Did you ever notice when you go to somebody else's house, you never quite feel a hundred percent at home? You know why? No room for your stuff. Somebody else's stuff is all over the goddamn place! And if you stay overnight, unexpectedly, they give you a little bedroom to sleep in. Bedroom they haven't used in about eleven years. Someone died in it, eleven years ago. And they haven't moved any of his stuff! Right next to the bed there's usually a dresser or a bureau of some kind, and there's NO ROOM for your stuff on it. Somebody else's ******************** is on the dresser. Meditation will not relieve you of this stress either.

Have you noticed that their stuff is ******************** and your ******************** is stuff? God! And you say, "Get that ******************** offa there and let me put my stuff down!"

Sometimes you leave your house to go on vacation. And you gotta take some of your stuff with you. Gotta take about two big suitcases full of stuff, when you go on vacation. You gotta take a smaller version of your house. It's the second version of your stuff. And you're gonna fly all the way to Honolulu. Gonna go across the continent, across half an ocean to Honolulu. You get down to the hotel room in Honolulu and you open up your suitcase and you put away all your stuff. "Here's a place here, put a little bit of stuff there, put some stuff here, put some stuff-you put your stuff there, I'll put some stuff-here's another place for stuff, look at this, I'll put some stuff here…" And even though you're far away from home, you start to get used to it, you start to feel okay, because after all, you do have some of your stuff with you. That's when your friend calls up from Maui, and says, "Hey, why don'tchya come over to Maui for the weekend and spend a couple of nights over here."

Oh, no! Now what do I pack? Right, you've gotta pack an even SMALLER version of your stuff. The third version of your house. Just enough stuff to take to Maui for a coupla days. You get over to Maui-I mean you're really getting extended now, when you think about it. You got stuff ALL the way back on the mainland, you got stuff on another island, you got stuff on this island. I mean, supply lines are getting longer and harder to maintain. You get over to your friend's house on Maui and he gives you a little place to sleep, a little bed right next to his windowsill or something. You put some of your stuff up there. You put your stuff up there. You got your Visine, you got your nail clippers, and you put everything up. It takes about an hour and a half, but after a while you finally feel okay, say, "All right, I got my nail clippers, I must be okay." That's when your friend says, "Aaaaay, I think tonight we'll go over the other side of the island, visit a pal of mine and maybe stay over."

Aww, no. NOW what do you pack? Right-you gotta pack an even SMALLER version of your stuff. The fourth version of your house. Only the stuff you know you're gonna need. Money, keys, comb, wallet, lighter, hanky, pen, smokes, rubber and change. Well, only the stuff you HOPE you're gonna need.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for Posting Guys!!

William: As usual ….YOU'RE OUTTA YOUR MIND!!! ....LMAO….....!!!

A LAUGH A MINUTE!!!










*BUT!! Who told you about my Sheep????*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

BUT!! Who told you about my Sheep????
I know things.

The bumper stickers, I want one for the front and back of my truck that says, "Lead, Follow, or Get The F*** Out Of The Way".

I do like the one you have above though, "Keep Honking, I'm Reloading".

I drive an '82 Blazer with around 400 Horse under the hood. 
It is a nightmare, because of all the idiot drivers on the roads, thus, the need for the above bumper sticker.

A couple of questions,

Why do some people insist on going 15 miles UNDER the speed limit in the fast lane?
Why do people pull out of the slow lane, with nothing in front or behind them, to get in the fast lane in front of me to do that 15 miles under the speed limit?
Why do people slam on brakes for no reason?
Why do people, who are going well UNDER the speed limit, slam on brakes when they see a cop?
Why do people speed like hell to get in front of me, only to slow down to a crawl?
Why do people think driving and talking on the cell phone (putting on makeup, eating, texting, or anything else that takes your attention off the road) is a good idea?

With these questions (and many more to do with the roads), it all boils down to the HUGE question, do they just give driver's licenses to ANYONE these day? Even idiots?

I'm sorry. 
I went to town earlier tonight and I'm still peaved at tonight's events that put me in danger.
Then, when people do these stupid things, and they finally give me an opening, they look at me like *I"M* crazy when I finally gun it and get the hell away from them before they kill me.

By the way, even though I built an engine that puts plenty of power to the ground, I'm one of those guys that drives it responsibly. I don't act a fool on the road. I do drive defensively though. The biggest advantage to me with the power I have in my truck is keeping distance between me and others. Some people don't understand that when you're going at highway speeds, it's not the time to get too close to other vehicles.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

William,

I'm with you, brother…..Thses people in Arkansas have no clue how to drive in the hills and hollors and 2 lane roads. Most everyone here is old retired people who have a mindset that says "I've got to slow down…I can't drive any faster than 35, even in a 55 mph zone…I live about 12 miles from town, and it never fails, I've got to follow one of these as*(&%holes all the way in on a two lane road…a real pisser…and I see them on their cellphones….probably talking to the grandkids, but doing 35…..Seems like the average age over here is about 90, and these people still are driving and have licences??? I did see a pretty funny bumpersticker on an old '52 Chevy this old man was in…..It said….."I might be slow…..but I'm ahead of you". I have to say I got a chuckle out of that one, till I blew around him, and left him in my rearview mirror…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

RickD, that's what cowboy lanes are for on the highway.
What's a cowboy lane?
It's that shoulder over on the right side.

I often wind up around here behind people on a four lane highway (two going east, two west). There will be two cars side by side, going forty five miles per hour (speed limit through there is sixty). Noone can get by. They'll even have eighteen wheelers right on their @$$ and they still refuse to move.
I'll fall back about a quarter mile, have a good look around to see if there's any law enforement around and wait for a straightaway to make my move, then I'll sling around them both on the right side.

I know it sounds crazy, but after I do this in my truck, it scares the bejeebies out of them and they let the eighteen wheelers around then. 
I've even had a few of the eighteen wheelers catch up to me after that and toot their horn and give me a wave thanking me.

I've been caught speeding around here a few times. I've not gotten a ticket yet though. The locals know me and know that even if I do drive fast at times, I also drive safer than most of the drivers on the road. I don't speed just to be speeding. When you see me "blowing people's doors off", it's usually because I'm either getting away from an idiot, or staying ahead of an idiot.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's my toy:

First thing everyone notices is my dash.








'82 Blazer. It's an original 2WD. Not many of these were made in '82. There's been a lot of them converted to 2WD, but few are like this one and VIN coded as a 2WD.








This was snapped with the hood and breather off when I was doing some work on it. 
The engine is a 350CID bored .030 over, flat top pistons, chrome moly rings, 270 magnum cam, edelbrock performer RPM intake, two inch headers, heads are ported and polished.
Tranny is a TH350 with performer street shift kit.
Rear is 2:72. This isn't worth crap for the quarter mile, which is what everyone asks about. This I built as a highway truck. It isn't spectacular on takeoffs, but at 2200 RPMS, I can cruise at 140 MPH.
The only drawback is that it still only gets about 10 MPG, if you drive it normal. Put your foot off in it and watch the gas needle move.








And in the summer, this is how we like to ride around.


----------

